# Knee pain



## NancyJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyone know any cures for knee pain? The best way to describe it is it feels like it is burning? it is on the right side of the knee cap. Just starts hurting on its own, most of the time when I bend it, last a few seconds...but boy does it hurt sometimes, can bring tears to my eyes.

NancyJ


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

try exercises to strengthen the front of your thigh. It may be that muscle imbalance is pulling your kneecap a bit to the side in the groove it is supposed to travel within, making it rub cartilage.

If there is redness, swelling, aching, and warmth to the touch, then see a doc because you may have a joint infection which can destroy a joint in less than a day if untreated. But it doesn't sound like this is what is going on.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

That burning sensation is indicative of inflammation. Don't leave it long before you see a doctor.

Meantime, if you can get hold of some comfrey leaves, pour some boiling water over them, leave until they are soft, then lay them (as hot as you can bear) over the area. Leave on until they cool and begin to feel prickly, then repeat 2-3 times more with more leaves, a total of about 20 minutes. This will ease the discomfort, but will not cure the condition, which really needs to be seen to.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I have pretty bad knees myself and what helps me more than anything is MSM with fish oil, glucosamine and chondroitin. I still have some pain but it is managable. I went for about a month without taking anything and was really having problems. I have never been to a doctor about it but am pretty sure my problem is arthritis and this helps as much as or more as what I see others take from a doctor plus it is fairly cheap.

Sherry in GA


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Sherrynboo said:


> I have pretty bad knees myself and what helps me more than anything is MSM with fish oil, glucosamine and chondroitin. I still have some pain but it is managable. I went for about a month without taking anything and was really having problems. I have never been to a doctor about it but am pretty sure my problem is arthritis and this helps as much as or more as what I see others take from a doctor plus it is fairly cheap.
> 
> Sherry in GA


I take the same as well as some magnesium citrate. i've only been taking it for 2 weeks now and the problem is almost resolved.
I have simalar problems in all my joints, but the knees are the worst.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

The burning sensation is caused by nerves. Probably either muscle or cartilege problem.

Does it feel like something is getting pinched or a shooting pain?


RF


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

PS

If it is an arthritic joint, it would bother you when you wake up or for quite some time after you use it. The location you mentioned is more prone to muslce/cartilege problems.

You didn't mention age, but remember women are prone to bone degeneration, so make sure you take a calcium suppliment. There are some formulas out there specifically for the knee and it's upkeep.

RF


----------



## NancyJ (Jul 13, 2005)

I had torn cartilege removed in that area about 22 years ago. I am 50 now. I use to run a lot. At the time of the surgery the doc told me I would have a lot of arthritic pain because I waited so long to have the surgery. Nothing bad...Advil always takes care of it...but this is a different pain, as I said burning and I would say a shooting pain. When I straighten out my leg it stops. Then sometimes when I stand up after sitting a long time it feels like my knee won't hold my weight (and yes I am over weight...working on that). I have been taking calcium suppliments for about 10 years now. I started the exercise some suggested and it seems to be helping. The more I walk or stand the less it hurts. I know I need to get in better shape...I am turning into my mother...YIKES. If you knew the whole story you would know how frightening that is for me...lol.

Thanks everyone for the info.

NancyJ


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

NancyJ said:


> I had torn cartilege removed in that area about 22 years ago. I am 50 now. I use to run a lot. At the time of the surgery the doc told me I would have a lot of arthritic pain because I waited so long to have the surgery. Nothing bad...Advil always takes care of it...but this is a different pain, as I said burning and I would say a shooting pain. When I straighten out my leg it stops. Then sometimes when I stand up after sitting a long time it feels like my knee won't hold my weight (and yes I am over weight...working on that). I have been taking calcium suppliments for about 10 years now. I started the exercise some suggested and it seems to be helping. The more I walk or stand the less it hurts. I know I need to get in better shape...I am turning into my mother...YIKES. If you knew the whole story you would know how frightening that is for me...lol.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info.
> 
> NancyJ


If the more you walk or stand the less it hurts - then the origin of your pain/problem may not be in the joint.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

NancyJ said:


> Anyone know any cures for knee pain? The best way to describe it is it feels like it is burning? it is on the right side of the knee cap. Just starts hurting on its own, most of the time when I bend it, last a few seconds...but boy does it hurt sometimes, can bring tears to my eyes.
> 
> NancyJ



Hi Nancy;
I have dealt with burning pain in my knees for decades. I have found that low impact exercises and stretching help. Wearing low healed shoes or flats also help. The greatest relief that I have found is from taking 3-4 Evening Primrose Oil gel caps 2-3 times a day; also, diet seems to play a big part in conditions that have inflammation. I MUST avoid dairy. If I consume so much as a slice of cheese I notice the burning returns and for every day thereafter that I consumed dairy the pain and inflammation intensified. Also white flour and white sugar need to be avoided if possible. The type of fat consumed also plays a big role, vegetable oil, peanut oil, safflower, canola or anything patially hydrogenated such as margarine cause me problems too. I use coconut oil and occassionally olive oil. 
I hope you find some relief.
tamilee


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds more like a tear in the meniscus to me. I am just recovering from arthroscopy to remove a torn meniscus that was flapping over and getting caught in the joint when I bent my knee. Sure does bring tears to the eye!! Now I have different pain :shrug: and will probably have to have a total knee replacement soon as I am down to bone on bone (not fun). No amount of rubs or pills will help if it is a tear - sorry!

Limey


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Another consideration that hasn't been mentioned is the ligaments. I had prolotherapy(injections) on left knee for lax/weakened ligaments after car accident. 6 sessions and all the pain and burning went away.
Unfortunately, I fell about a year ago striking the side of that knee. Sharp pain, muscle frenzy, burning, etc. It's gotten worse. See prolo doc to see what I messed up in the next few days. 
?Ligament, ?tendon.
I also take all the supplements mentioned by others.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Maybe it's patello-femoral syndrome? Pain when your leg is bent for too long ("movie-goer's sign") is part of the discomfort. I saw a physical therapist for PF syndrome and was advised to do exercises to strengthen my quadriceps muscles (front of the thigh) and plenty of stretching. She also showed me how to tape my knee to lessen the pain and advised taking anti-inflammatory medicines so that I could stay mobile, since getting less exercise would just make me weaker and worsen the problem.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

QUOTE:::I saw a physical therapist for PF syndrome and was advised to do exercises to strengthen my quadriceps muscles (front of the thigh) and plenty of stretching. She also showed me how to tape my knee to lessen the pain...
* Hi ajaxlucy.. I too have the dreaded "knee" problems. would you mind explaining the way the PT showed you to tape your knee for less pain.? Much appreciated. You can Pm me if you would rather..Thanks, Patsy*


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

cozyhollow-gal said:


> QUOTE:::I saw a physical therapist for PF syndrome and was advised to do exercises to strengthen my quadriceps muscles (front of the thigh) and plenty of stretching. She also showed me how to tape my knee to lessen the pain...
> * Hi ajaxlucy.. I too have the dreaded "knee" problems. would you mind explaining the way the PT showed you to tape your knee for less pain.? Much appreciated. You can Pm me if you would rather..Thanks, Patsy*


I remember she kept her hand on my knee as I flexed and straightened it so she could feel how it was going off track, then she had me tape it to try to stabilize it so it couldn't pull away from the center so much when bent. I think the taping technique depends on whether the kneecap tends to tilt or just move laterally or medially (right or left), so you wouldn't necessarily benefit from someone else's method. I remember that what really helped was not taping but quitting running.


----------

